# Mesquite Gun Stock?



## Cincolomas (Oct 21, 2010)

Does anyone know where I could have a mesquite gun stock made?
I haven't had any success finding anyone that is willing to work with mesquite to make a gun stock. The ones you can find are very expensive!
I own a ranch in S. Texas and would be willing to let said person get some mesquite for their own use. Willing to pay $ as well for it but, not trade my first born!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Captn C had some that were close to finish, might send him a message to see if he still has them


----------



## deckh (Jul 23, 2010)

Bought a screwbean mesquite stock 30 yrs ago from Fajen Gunstocks in Warsaw, MO. Made by Mister Fajen himself. Have it mated to a Sako .243. Beautiful stock but heavy for a .243. Fajen is out of business but Fred Wenig, former manager, has his own stock making business in Lincoln, Mo. A Google search should give you more info. He and his team can make any stock. They may even have a pattern for your bbl. action.


----------

